
Left-pad: There is no “my” in open source - dc2
https://medium.com/@nayafia/there-is-no-my-in-open-source-c3e5555390fa
======
therealidiot
Now, I certainly don't know my stuff here, but are they confusing "open
source" with public domain? I was under the impression that the author(s)
still retain copyrights under most licenses...

